# Starting a NPT - 10g



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm going to be converting my 10g into a NPT (maybe not for a few weeks). But, in the meantime, I'd like to get the plants I want all sorted out and written down. ^^ 
So far on my list:
Water wisteria
Moneywort
Java fern
Amazon sword
Corkscrew vallisneria (sp?)
Frogbit or duckweed

I'd like to get microsword or dwarf hairgrass, but I've read that they need injected Co2 to thrive and create a carpet. 

Does anyone have any foreground plant suggestions?


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

True dwarf sag. Microswords doesn't need co2 injection, it's a plus but not needed.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks! Maybe I'll stick with microsword then.

Does glosso need any special requirements? I read it can be a bit of a challenge to grow successfully.

Also, how many quarts of potting mix will I need for 1" in my 10 gallon? Lol, I don't want to buy too much. XD


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

What about dwarf baby tears?


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

I haven't tried growing glosso without co2, and even when having co2 my medium lighting was making it grow upwards.

Hc (dwarf baby tears) is a hit or miss with some people, some can grow lush carpets of the stuff with just proper lighting(high light) and no co2. As for me I have hc in medium light, co2 injected and it's barely thriving.


On the potting soil you can get a small bag and it will be perfectly fine for a 10 gal. I usually use 1 1/4 inch soil to 1 1/2 sand cap. It's more preference for me on how much soil to use.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks tons for all the info! 

I think I've located the stores with the plants I plan to get now. Now it's just deciding whether to got ahead and convert to NPT now while it's divided, or wait until I only have one boy in it. I don't have an extra heater to put in the 5 gal. :/


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Have finally started my NPT! 8D My test kit should be here soon and I'm waiting for the lfs to get more wisteria in. 

Plants:
Java moss
Amazon sword
Bacopa
Cyperus Helferi
(And a baby dwarf anubias from one of my past anubia)
-I couldn't find most of the plants I needed! 

Livestock:
Daniel, HM male betta
1 nerite snail

Coming soon:
Water wisteria
Baseball sized moss ball 8D
Banana plant
Staurogyne repens (sp?)
Ghost shrimp (once it's cycled)

Wow everything looks yellow xD That's what I get for using my tablet camera.
I've moved Gallifrey to a planted bowl (poor baby) for now. His fins are still healing and I can keep an eye on him easier. My 5 gal quarantine broke xP. I could kick myself.
I'll tie my java moss to the driftwood asap. ^^ I can't wait for it to start filling in!


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Very nice.. Good work


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks great! Those plants will fill in nicely. My only suggestion is to use a wee bit more sand in your sand cap. I see a few places where the potting soil is too close to the surface for my comfort, and it could give you a hassle during water changes (which, by the way, should be done by placing a plate down on the sand first and pouring water directly onto the plate).

As for foreground plants that do well without high tech, have you considered pellia or subwassertang? It's the loveliest green color, fish and inverts enjoy hiding in it, you can arrange it however you want and it doubles in quantity every month. This doesn't seem like a lot if you start with a small sample, but by the 5th or 6th month it's really impressive. And it also doesn't block out other plants, it just sits wherever you've put it, and doesn't grow upwards much. I think I started with a half a cup around a year ago, and now I have a sizable amount of the stuff. It's still my favorite plant, and it requires very little light or nutrients to thrive.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=114575


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

gorillakev said:


> Very nice.. Good work


Thanks! ^^



babystarz said:


> Looks great! Those plants will fill in nicely. My only suggestion is to use a wee bit more sand in your sand cap. I see a few places where the potting soil is too close to the surface for my comfort, and it could give you a hassle during water changes (which, by the way, should be done by placing a plate down on the sand first and pouring water directly onto the plate).
> 
> As for foreground plants that do well without high tech, have you considered pellia or subwassertang? It's the loveliest green color, fish and inverts enjoy hiding in it, you can arrange it however you want and it doubles in quantity every month. This doesn't seem like a lot if you start with a small sample, but by the 5th or 6th month it's really impressive. And it also doesn't block out other plants, it just sits wherever you've put it, and doesn't grow upwards much. I think I started with a half a cup around a year ago, and now I have a sizable amount of the stuff. It's still my favorite plant, and it requires very little light or nutrients to thrive.


I added the rest of my sand, but am not sure if it's enough. What do you think? c: I can go out and pick up more if it needs it. 
And thanks for the suggestion! I looked it up and wow I love the way it looks! I'll have to try to find some locally.

New pic from last night:








Added a moss ball, my recovering water wisteria, and I have some anacharis in quarantine. Until I get around to finally tying down my java moss, it's around one of the mesh tubes.
My test kit came in yesterday and my aunt is bringing it over tonight. c: In the meantime, Daniel is in a jar until I can test the water. He was looking really stressed (idk if it was stress of a new environment, water parameters, etc). Ignore the rubber band on the filter. X3 I had a piece of felt there to baffle the intake while Daniel was in there, but removed it and forgot to remove the rubber band.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Wowzers  I was expecting some crazy readings but wow. XD
pH: 7.0 
Ammonia: 8.0 ppm (scary!)
Nitrite: 2.0 ppm
Nitrate: 0 ppm

I guess it's a good thing Daniel let me know and I moved him. Does a 75% water change in the morning sound okay??
And will these readings hurt my nerite who's still in the tank?

On another note, the plants are doing well, and I'm already seeing some growth in the bacopa.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

I need to transfer all of this into a journal tomorrow...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Whew, crazy readings for sure!! Yeah, you're supposed to wait a bit until it all stabilizes out, you can add fish but just have to be super diligent when testing daily and doing water changes.

Anyway, it's going to take multiple water changes to get that back to where you need it. You can start with the 75% and then later today or whenever as long as it's an hour after adding new water (testing will give weird results if you do it sooner) you can test again and do another water change.

It's going to be about two weeks before it fully stabilizes give or take. But then after that you should be good to go! Your sand cap looks fine as well!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Okay! You've all been so much help to this NPT newbie. ;D

Thanks for telling me that! I'm about to do the 75% change in a bit. If the ammonia reading is still a rather high when I test again later, should I do another WC today? 

Alrighty! ^^ Thanks again!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

New readings -

pH: 7.6 (is it normal for pH to fluctuate like that?)
Ammonia: 4.0 ppm
Nitrite: 0.50 ppm
Nitrate: 5.0 ppm


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

What soil did you use? I didn't use organic either and my readings for ammonia have been at 0ppm the past two consecutive days (thank goodness). Though I do have a lot more plants than you have currently, I wonder if that's the difference? I also used about 4 gallons of cycled water from my 10g and some of that filter media. And I used black diamond blasting sand for my cap instead. I added my fish already but am doing daily testing to make sure the levels remain consistent. If not, I'll transfer everyone back to my cycled 10g lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Rowdy, test your pH from the tap and to the tank as well to see if it's your tap changing or the tank. Sometimes that happens when it's exposed for more than 24 hours, like aging water. So something you can test is to test it straight from tap and then let a jug/bucket/glass sit out overnight for a full 24 hour period and test it again to see if it's changed. Then leave out for another 24 hours to make a full 48 hour period to see if it's changed, if it hasn't then you should be fine and your tank will eventually level out to match the pH in your tap as well.

Glad the ammonia went down! You can do as many water changes as you need and actually water from a cycled tank will not help to cycle a new tank. Bacteria, the good kind doesn't live in the water column so while it can help a fish transition over to a new tank, it's not going to help the cycle go any faster.

So once you get your ammonia down to 0 and test it for another few day's up to a week to make sure everything stays consistent. Then you can introduce Daniel again and keep a sharp eye on the parameter's to make sure he stays safe


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

ashleylyn said:


> What soil did you use? I didn't use organic either and my readings for ammonia have been at 0ppm the past two consecutive days (thank goodness). Though I do have a lot more plants than you have currently, I wonder if that's the difference? I also used about 4 gallons of cycled water from my 10g and some of that filter media. And I used black diamond blasting sand for my cap instead. I added my fish already but am doing daily testing to make sure the levels remain consistent. If not, I'll transfer everyone back to my cycled 10g lol


The plants might have a lot to do with it too, I think. X3 I used the Miracle Gro Potting Mix, and capped it off with CaribSea moonlight white. I kind of wish I'd used a black sand. XD So pretty!



lilnaugrim said:


> Rowdy, test your pH from the tap and to the tank as well to see if it's your tap changing or the tank. Sometimes that happens when it's exposed for more than 24 hours, like aging water. So something you can test is to test it straight from tap and then let a jug/bucket/glass sit out overnight for a full 24 hour period and test it again to see if it's changed. Then leave out for another 24 hours to make a full 48 hour period to see if it's changed, if it hasn't then you should be fine and your tank will eventually level out to match the pH in your tap as well.
> 
> Glad the ammonia went down! You can do as many water changes as you need and actually water from a cycled tank will not help to cycle a new tank. Bacteria, the good kind doesn't live in the water column so while it can help a fish transition over to a new tank, it's not going to help the cycle go any faster.
> 
> So once you get your ammonia down to 0 and test it for another few day's up to a week to make sure everything stays consistent. Then you can introduce Daniel again and keep a sharp eye on the parameter's to make sure he stays safe


I tested my tap just now and it's 7.8 in the high range pH; I also tested the tank again and now it's 7.2 pH. Just filled jar to sit out too. c:

Okay! I really really appreciate yours and everyone's help big time! ^.^ I'd be lost, seriously. XD It's so confusing at first, lol!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

This evening's test:
pH: 7.2
Ammonia: 4.0 ppm, still even after another 75% wc :\
Nitrite: 0.25 ppm
Nitrate: 5.0 ppm


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Nitrates are more like 10 ppm.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=280778


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Rowdy, test your pH from the tap and to the tank as well to see if it's your tap changing or the tank. Sometimes that happens when it's exposed for more than 24 hours, like aging water. So something you can test is to test it straight from tap and then let a jug/bucket/glass sit out overnight for a full 24 hour period and test it again to see if it's changed. Then leave out for another 24 hours to make a full 48 hour period to see if it's changed, if it hasn't then you should be fine and your tank will eventually level out to match the pH in your tap as well.
> 
> Glad the ammonia went down! You can do as many water changes as you need and actually water from a cycled tank will not help to cycle a new tank. Bacteria, the good kind doesn't live in the water column so while it can help a fish transition over to a new tank, it's not going to help the cycle go any faster.
> 
> So once you get your ammonia down to 0 and test it for another few day's up to a week to make sure everything stays consistent. Then you can introduce Daniel again and keep a sharp eye on the parameter's to make sure he stays safe



pH from the tap that I set out in the jar for 24hrs is now 7.6. I'll test it again tomorrow night. The tank is also 7.6. (Note: I did a 75% water change this morning. )


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Interesting. Well I'm sure it's not enough to harm your fish, these guys are little troopers for sure. I had my sorority swing from 7.8 down to 6.2-4 in a short span of time and all the girls were fine so I think it's just part of the process more or less. Or something's up with your tap water, was your tap 7.6 out of the tap as well?


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorry for my late response. I forgot to test it straight from the tap last night but I did this mornig and it was 7.6. :| It was 7.8 the last time I tested it straight from the tap!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Try testing your tap each day for like 4-5 day's or a week to see if results are consistant or not. I don't know exactly what would cause it to fluctuate so much other than maybe pipes breaking that you didn't know about if you've got city water. If it's well water, well then...I'm really not sure unless there was some heavy rainfall in the last week or so.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Alright, I'll do that. 
I have city water AND we've had some thunderstorms and heavy showers for a few days now.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol, it's weird when I hit things on the nail like that. Anyway, that's most likely the cause of the swings, but since they aren't like from 6.5 to 7.5 you should be okay. If the tank now stays at a mostly steady pH level that will be fine. Over time it will probably change again (happened in my sorority tank) but Daniel should be fine with it since it most likely won't be a super huge change or anything.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol! XD Alright then, thanks tons!
I tested again tonight and it's still 7.6 from the tap and so is the tank pH.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol, that's good then. It should be steady for a while until the rain all dries up on a good autumn day, then it will probably go back down for a while but it won't be a sudden drop so your fish should be fine


----------

